# Spinners



## muscoid (Feb 24, 2008)

The spinners on some Arado aircraft, e.g., the AR 96 and the AR 396, had some kind of expanding, flower-like front end. Does anyone know what these are or what their function was?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2008)

muscoid said:


> The spinners on some Arado aircraft, e.g., the AR 96 and the AR 396, had some kind of expanding, flower-like front end. Does anyone know what these are or what their function was?


My guess it was to improve airflow around the cowling and into the engine for better cooling.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 24, 2008)

From what Ive read on it they were used to regulate the variable pitch mechanism for the propellers but not sure exactly on how they work.


----------



## Dolpho (Feb 25, 2008)

The Spinner called Rippenhaube. On a Hamilton Constantspeed Propeller the energy for the pitch of the blades comes from the engine oilpressure. The ARGUS propellers take the energy for the pitch of the blades from the airstream at the Rippenhaube. It is a mechanical constantspeed propeller.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 25, 2008)

Great info - thanks Dolpho!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 25, 2008)

Very interesting Dolpho, many thanks


----------



## unix_nerd (Feb 28, 2008)

more recent Zlin Trainers got a similar working spinner

have a look here:
http://www.moraviation.com/images/zlin_n~1.jpg

best regards


----------



## Dolpho (Apr 29, 2008)

This is a scan from the manual of the ARGUS As 410 MA Motoranlage. It shows the parts of the ARGUS-Propeller.


----------



## Dolpho (Apr 29, 2008)

This is a scan from the manual of the ARGUS As 410 MA Motoranlage. It shows the parts of the ARGUS-Propeller.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 29, 2008)

Many thanks Dolpho, I did reduce the picture size for easier viewing. Again many thanks


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2008)

Great info Dolpho and Unix! Danke Euch!


----------



## battler breton (Jul 7, 2011)

HI,DOLPHO,if you're still around,I wonder wether you might produce more
about the "rippenhaube" system from ARGUS,your pics state Mechanischer
regelung,but I don't find the control means that might show on other pages?
I got copy of the basically identical system with hydraulic command,it's all
neat and clear...
Hope to read from you about this...


----------

